

Photoshop Turns 20 Today - eswat
http://tv.adobe.com/go/photoshop-20th-anniversary

======
ugh
I didn't know about the early history of Pixar and the Pixar Image Computer
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pixar#Early_history>).

------
technomancy
Obligatory comic link: <http://m.assetbar.com/achewood/uuacCdS9V>

